# Speedster S 50



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Looking to get 21 year old daughter who wants ot get into some road riding along with her running a road bike. Came across a couple of these 2006 left over's at a a store for 499.00. Is this going to be just as good as any other 500. entry level road bike out there. I know at this starting price the choices are nearly 0 however it was discounted about 150.00.

Thanks


----------



## xcr 4000 (Mar 19, 2007)

I just bought this bike and although i have only been riding it a coulple of days i really like the bike. This is my first road bike, but its light, quick, and nice looking i recommend it. But i dont know Much


----------

